# Music to machine by .



## mmcmdl (Feb 16, 2019)

What's your preference ? 

96.9 out of Binghamton NY for me . 









						US 96.9 | iHeart
					

Binghamton's Classic Country




					www.iheart.com


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 16, 2019)

Spindle at any speed...


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 16, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> Spindle at any speed...
> 
> I think I remember that one Bob. The B side of the hit "Shaking all Over" by the Bad Harmonics.  Mike


----------



## savarin (Feb 16, 2019)

I listen to all music genres except country and western, 50's rock n roll and rap.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 16, 2019)

Blues!


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 16, 2019)

When I saw the thread title, I thought of this.








						How you can create music with CNC milling machines or 3D printers
					

With a CNC milling machine you can easily create music. The music → G-code-converter makes it possible




					www.homeconstructor.net


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 16, 2019)

80's tunes.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 16, 2019)

Or as my friend Bubba says when asked what kind of music he likes, both kinds. Both kinds? Yup, country, and western.   I listen to a pretty wide array of music in the shop, but when I'm running the mill or lathe I normally turn it off. Mike


----------



## Meta Key (Feb 16, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> What's your preference ?



Classical!  

And by that I mean stuff like Jimi Hendrix, Rolling Stones, Beatles, Creedence, George Thorogood, Talking Heads, Temptations, Santana, Dire Straights, Poco, Led Zeppelin, Tom Petty, Tears for Fears, Eagles, Smokey Robinson and the Miracles, Al Green, The Police, The Pretenders, Neil Young, Rare Earth, The Supremes, The Righteous Brothers, The Band, Tina Turner, CSNY, Vanilla Fudge...........

Although, yesterday I was hooked on Jerry Jeff Walker all day. Viva Terlingua!

Now playing? The Easy All Stars version of Dark Side of the Moon.

When we moved into this house 8 years ago the first thing that was set up was the shop stereo so I could listen to tunes while setting up the machines.   Second was the house stereo so my wife and the moving company guys could listen to tunes while setting up the furniture.

Hey, a guy has to have priorities!

-MetaKey


----------



## b4autodark (Feb 16, 2019)

C & W the old stuff, Zydeco, Delta Blues. Favorite artists- George Jones, Merle, Willie, Clifton Chenier, Buckwheat , Etta James.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Feb 16, 2019)

savarin said:


> I listen to all music genres except country and western, 50's rock n roll and rap.




You forgot to put the letter " C" in front of the last one.................


----------



## Z2V (Feb 16, 2019)

I have Pandora Blues guitar legends playing quietly in the background in my garage shop.


----------



## Cobra (Feb 16, 2019)

Local country station in Moncton because listening to the playlist on my phone disconnects me from the world after a few days!
Get some tunes and still have DJs to tell me what's going on in town.  Probably need to get out of the garage more but I am not fond of the outdoors in the Maritime winter!  
That's why I'm down on the west coast of Mexico until Easter!


----------



## jwmay (Feb 16, 2019)

Player | 104.3 The Party
					






					www.1043theparty.com


----------



## westerner (Feb 16, 2019)

Meta Key said:


> Classical!


Johnny Cash is as Classical as you can get. Look at how many "Hall of Fame"s he is in. Show me another artist with more, go ahead, I dare ya


----------



## savarin (Feb 16, 2019)

Norseman C.B. said:


> You forgot to put the letter " C" in front of the last one.................


I didnt but I didnt think the software would allow it


----------



## savarin (Feb 16, 2019)

My latest interest lays in some of the so called "Space Ambient" Good sounds to think to.


----------



## derf (Feb 16, 2019)

Serious machinists listen to "Heavy Metal".......

_sorry, I couldn't resist......._


----------



## 682bear (Feb 16, 2019)

I listen to pretty much everything from David Allen Coe to Metallica... my current favorites are 3 Doors Down, Nickelback, and Foo Fighters...

No 'c'rap, hiphop, or anything of that sort, though... just not my idea of music...

-Bear


----------



## turnitupper (Feb 16, 2019)

savarin said:


> My latest interest lays in some of the so called "Space Ambient" Good sounds to think to.


I suppose you got a little sick of Handel's Water Music,Sav.


----------



## ozzie46 (Feb 17, 2019)

Contemporary Christian.

Ron


----------



## jbobb1 (Mar 11, 2019)

I listen to mostly rock and blues. Gary Moore and Warren Haynes are at the top of my list.
I love guitar music also, because I play one (or try). Joe Satriani, Joe Bonamasa and Steffen Schackinger are awesome.


----------



## savarin (Mar 11, 2019)

The latest sounds in my shop/shed are :-


----------



## vtcnc (Mar 12, 2019)

Mostly Primus...

EDIT: Going through my playlists I've been listening to the past few months: Public Enemy, Rage Against the Machine, Primus, DJ Disk, Buckethead, Faith No More, anything involving Les Claypool, Soundgarden, The Residents, Megadeath and a little Rush.


----------



## pontiac428 (Mar 12, 2019)

The way a clownfish stays happy and safe in the stinging tentacles of an anemone, I am happiest when Slayer is in my speakers.  On repeat.


----------



## BGHansen (Mar 13, 2019)

My shop is 50 yds. from the house, but my better half buried a cable with a WIFI hub or whatever it is in my shop.  So now listen to YouTube concerts and albums from my college days:  Styx, .38 special, Lynyrd Skynrd, Van Halen, REO, Kansas, Sammy Hagar, Molly Hatchet, etc.  For some reason some of HALO lights interfere with broadcast radio, hear a bad hum on the radio so went the internet route.

Bruce


----------



## Buffalo21 (Mar 13, 2019)

Music!! You mean I would have to shut off the 1936-1940s Flash Gordon/Buck Rogers serials, that run 24/7 on the shop TV??


----------



## bill70j (Mar 13, 2019)

b4autodark said:


> C & W the old stuff, Zydeco, Delta Blues. Favorite artists- George Jones, Merle, Willie, Clifton Chenier, Buckwheat , Etta James.



Zydeco - underappreciated in my opinion.  Bruce Daigrepont, along with Chenier and (the late) Buckwheat.  Daigrepont has a great website.

Three of the greatest 60's Rock albums:  Blind Faith, Super Session, and The Doors - We wore the grooves out of that vinyl.  Thank goodness foe re-creations. 

But I'm not biased in any way.


----------



## stupoty (Mar 13, 2019)

RJSakowski said:


> When I saw the thread title, I thought of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## b4autodark (Mar 14, 2019)

bill70j said:


> Zydeco - underappreciated in my opinion.  Bruce Daigrepont, along with Chenier and (the late) Buckwheat.  Daigrepont has a great website.
> 
> Three of the greatest 60's Rock albums:  Blind Faith, Super Session, and The Doors - We wore the grooves out of that vinyl.  Thank goodness foe re-creations.
> 
> But I'm not biased in any way.


Thanks for the tip about Daigrepont's website, I really like Boozoo Chavas but he didn't record much.


----------



## PHPaul (Mar 14, 2019)

So much hearing loss, music is just noise unless there is NO other noise and I can concentrate.  

On those rare occasions when I do want to try and listen to music, it's usually classical these days.

I just LOVE the looks I get, riding around in my 4WD truck with my MAGA hat on, listening to Bach's _Toccata and Fugue in D Minor_ with the CD player cranked...


----------



## master of none (Mar 14, 2019)

No music just talk radio and not going to say who.  Rick


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 14, 2019)

Meta Key said:


> Classical!
> 
> And by that I mean stuff like Jimi Hendrix, Rolling Stones, Beatles, Creedence, George Thorogood, Talking Heads, Temptations, Santana, Dire Straights, Poco, Led Zeppelin, Tom Petty, Tears for Fears, Eagles, Smokey Robinson and the Miracles, Al Green, The Police, The Pretenders, Neil Young, Rare Earth, The Supremes, The Righteous Brothers, The Band, Tina Turner, CSNY, Vanilla Fudge...........
> 
> ...


+1, and don't forget Otis Redding, BB king, but definitely not Cher.


----------



## jbobb1 (Mar 14, 2019)

Sam Cooke, Joe Cocker, Bob Dylan, Roberta Flack.
The Manhattans - Kiss and say Goodbye.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Mar 20, 2019)

derf said:


> Serious machinists listen to "Heavy Metal".......
> 
> _sorry, I couldn't resist......._



Really? When I'm Feeding and Speeding heavy metal, this could typify one few might know.  I've taken liberties with the phrasing, as a lure. A better surprise that way.

...._I can move Alaska all the way to Beirut,  a beeline from here to Peru, the Rocky Mountains into the sea
You know heavy metal don't mean rock and roll to me...._
Guy Clark

Standing at a 48" Monarch's headstock, or a 12' Niles, is a way to comprehend.





When I machine, I crave a motivating atmosphere.  Hard to beat streaming services, but none better than grooveshark WAS.
I recommend avoidance of the variety that feeds you. That's a commercial aspect, unattractive feature said politely.
Use one where you conduct the searches, but can venture off track frequently. My motto says, learn more wandering than searching.
Yup.  Longer Than You've been Alive [oh my, another title!]

I'd be happy to relay my user name for Spotify to other subscribers, via PM.


----------



## derf (Mar 21, 2019)

Dude....that's pretty deep. I can't say I understood one word. When I said that serious machinist's listen to heavy metal, it was meant to be tongue in cheek. In reality I couldn't listen to that crap for 10 seconds before I get a headache.


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 21, 2019)

The hard thumping pulse of the air compressor, the high pitch of the tool on hard steel, the whirling tones of gears and belts a flapping.

Most of the time it is blues but from time to time bagpipes can be heard leaking through the mist of the oil burning.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Mar 21, 2019)

derf said:


> Dude....that's pretty deep. I can't say I understood one word. When I said that serious machinist's listen to heavy metal, it was meant to be tongue in cheek. In reality I couldn't listen to that crap for 10 seconds before I get a headache.


Understood precisely. But I'm a pushy ol' codger. . .


----------



## Bamban (Mar 22, 2019)

Somehow I end up with Billboard 100 from the 60s through the 80s. Installed them on my phone and played on the bluetooth box.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 18, 2019)

Audiobook - Music pisses me off


----------



## pontiac428 (Apr 18, 2019)

Janderso said:


> Audiobook - Music pisses me off



Wow, when I listen to an audiobook while machining, I either miss my count or I miss the story.  Either way has me wishing I could jump 30 seconds back at the machine like I can with my audiobook.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 18, 2019)

I've been known to get distracted.
My wife loves music. When I get home from work the music gets turned off.
Some of the sh**t she listens to pisses me off.
35 years of true love!


----------



## alloy (Apr 19, 2019)

I listen to my local classic rock station.  I like hearing local news and events.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 16, 2022)

I listen to the same stuff I liked in high school.  Not much variation for me, but who cares.  I could listen to my top 50 albums on shuffle and never tire of it.


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 16, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> I listen to the same stuff I liked in high school.  Not much variation for me, but who cares.  I could listen to my top 50 albums on shuffle and never tire of it.


Introduced my 13 yr old to Parliament tonight. He went upstairs and started practicing Tear the Roof Off on his drums.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 16, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> Introduced my 13 yr old to Parliament tonight. He went upstairs and started practicing Tear the Roof Off on his drums.


If he likes Parliament, I bet he'll lose his mind over Praxis.  I sure did around that age.


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 16, 2022)

I had that on in the car last week while driving him to school. He had been binging Buckethead and thought it seemed right up his alley.


----------



## IamNotImportant (Nov 16, 2022)

can't listen to music anymore, which is sad


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 16, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> can't listen to music anymore, which is sad


why not? that is sad!


----------



## IamNotImportant (Nov 16, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> why not? that is sad!


legally deaf now, music is nothing more than noise, sometimes speech is too, you have to talk slow and distinct for me to understand, plus you have to be looking at me when you talk too, i watch tv with the CC on


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 16, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> legally deaf now, music is nothing more than noise, sometimes speech is too, you have to talk slow and distinct for me to understand, plus you have to be looking at me when you talk too, i watch tv with the CC on


Well, I'm sorry about that!


----------



## IamNotImportant (Nov 16, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> Well, I'm sorry about that!


it is what it is


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 16, 2022)

My wife turns on CC when I ask her to turn the volume up.  She gets mad that I make her repeat herself when I'm cooking because I cant hear through the (fairly quiet) range fan.  My life once consisted of nothing but trucks and machinery, but nothing too extreme, just lots of intermittent and impact noise.  I waited too long to start carrying hearing protection.  I think I was 23 when I caught on, but the damage was done.

That's why I counter it with heavy metal.  I've got a system for that.  A sound system, that is!  I feed raw steel through a calibrated EQ and a BBE expander to a rackmount power amp running four Klipsch full-range speakers and two separate subwoofers so that I may indeed tear the roof off the mother.  

...As in the mother ship, if'n I'm making my funk the P-funk.  I take a break from metal to get funked up.  Which leads to Infectious Grooves, which leads back to metal.  It's a vicious cycle.  

In reality, I have that sound system in the shop so that I can listen at healthy levels.  Good gear dialed in the way I like it to sound works even better than cranking it up.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## vtcnc (Nov 16, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> My wife turns on CC when I ask her to turn the volume up.  She gets mad that I make her repeat herself when I'm cooking because I cant hear through the (fairly quiet) range fan.  My life once consisted of nothing but trucks and machinery, but nothing too extreme, just lots of intermittent and impact noise.  I waited too long to start carrying hearing protection.  I think I was 23 when I caught on, but the damage was done.
> 
> That's why I counter it with heavy metal.  I've got a system for that.  A sound system, that is!  I feed raw steel through a calibrated EQ and a BBE expander to a rackmount power amp running four Klipsch full-range speakers and two separate subwoofers so that I may indeed tear the roof off the mother.
> 
> ...


Sarsippius! 

I suffer some hearing loss, with tinnitus to go along with it. Four tones going all the time. Lots of loud music and working in factories now for 25 years. Protect your hearing young ones...tinnitus is no joke. The overstimulation can be overwhelming sometimes. I have found, oddly, that meditation can help.

I have to listen at lower levels too, I can't stop - it's the plague that makes the booty move!


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 16, 2022)

I thought it was a hell of a long shot to post the Infecto Groovalistico (high-bread, high-octane, non-corporate jams) on this forum, but it appears there are indeed some cultured tastes here to appreciate it!  Had that on cassette, wore it out as cassettes did, got it on CD, ripped it to MP3, and dang if it isn't still on the playlist today.

And it's Aladdin Sarsippius Sumar Menagic Jackson the T'ird!  Say it right, say it with pleasure!


----------



## K30 (Nov 16, 2022)

I literally listen to anything from classical to Rob Zombie, except for R&B and any rap after about '95.
I've been on a Coulter Wall and Home Free kick just lately.


----------



## Boswell (Nov 16, 2022)

One of my first real professional design job was in an office that did no allow ANY music. At first it was quite an adjustment  but after several months I got used to it.  Ever since, I prefer working in the shop without any background music. I Still enjoy listening to music but not while I am concentrating. Since that job, I find music too big of a distraction when I need to concentrate.


----------



## Bone Head (Nov 17, 2022)

Wife is absolutely hateful about it, but Stones, heavy metal.  Some country occasionally.  My sons do not understand why the old man enjoys "5 Finger Death Punch."  I let them scratch their heads.


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 17, 2022)

The sound of the metal belt lacing clack-clacking away on the pulleys of the heavy ten is my favorite shop tune!


----------

